
How a self-taught teenager built an operating system that runs in your browser - urahara
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-a-self-taught-teenager-built-an-operating-system-that-runs-in-your-browser-47da735ac919
======
TomMarius
When I was a kid (started the project when I was 9 and finished when I was 12
or 13 years old) I developed an actual operating system for an old Pentium2
computer in Assembler and Pascal. I don't even know where the computer (with
complete source code) is now. :-/

